# Pokemon Black and White Discussion Thread



## NikoKing (Sep 21, 2010)

Yeah, the 155 Pokemon of Isshu was starting to become a general thread, so to save it I figured that I might as well make this.  Please no mention of ROMs/Download Links to ROMs, but however if you're using a ROM then you're allowed to post your team/post info regarding the game/your opinion on it.  To those of you who don't have a ROM and choose not to pirate, then you can use this thread as sort of a thread to discuss what things you enjoy/etc.

tl;dr pokemon b/w. discuss


----------



## Zoroua (Sep 21, 2010)

Ya I'm excited about pokemon black and white  my favorite is Rankurusu


----------



## Gnome (Sep 21, 2010)

I need to find a Black ROM it has the better exclusives.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 21, 2010)

>gets ready to face 2nd gym
>Pokabu Evolves
>Yotterie Evolves
>goes to fight last trainer on route
>game crash
mfw


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 22, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> >gets ready to face 2nd gym
> >Pokabu Evolves
> >Yotterie Evolves
> >goes to fight last trainer on route
> ...


here's mine




lol, roms


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 22, 2010)

It's not the rom, just my *censored.2.0*ty computer


----------



## Niya (Sep 22, 2010)

My starter is gonna be: *drumroll* MIJUMARU or POKABU or TSUJARA!!!! (I can't decide...probably Mijumaru...or Pokabu...or Tsujara..)


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 22, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> It's not the rom, just my *censored.2.0*ty computer


runs tf2..
but can't emulate black/white?

oh sh-


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 22, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my computer could barely run tf2.  I could only go on servers with short maps, and half the time it crashes D: .


----------



## muffun (Sep 22, 2010)

mfw when i will lose to everyone in this game


----------



## Niya (Sep 22, 2010)

^ I lol'd.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 22, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> mfw when i will lose to everyone in this game


your solution

*use dennis*


----------



## muffun (Sep 22, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


inorite? TECHNO BUSTA.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 22, 2010)

Eh, don't know who I want to be on my team, smugleaf will probably stay smugleaf, or might be smugsnake.
I HAVE NOT DECIDED MKAY

But I will abandon him for some pokemon I find in wild anyways.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 22, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Eh, don't know who I want to be on my team, smugleaf will probably stay smugleaf, or might be smugsnake.
> I HAVE NOT DECIDED MKAY
> 
> But I will abandon him for some pokemon I find in wild anyways.


I hear smugleaf is the crappiest starter, but it's smugleaf.  

if you guys want to speedrun this game, pignite (pokabu) is your best bet.  Smugleaf/Wotter are if you want challenges


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 22, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smugleaf will be my starter, and he will love his home at 123 NeverLeaveThePC Ave.

Plus, I will get a blue hippie monkey.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 22, 2010)

and then i realized those elemental monkeys are just a cop-out so that the player has the ability to have one of each starter's type in the game.

wat.

fire used to be hard mode.  then cyndaquil.

I might go with smugleaf.  grass is a pretty cool guy.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 22, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> and then i realized those elemental monkeys are just a cop-out so that the player has the ability to have one of each starter's type in the game.
> 
> wat.
> 
> ...


when the game gets the english patch I'm going with Smugleaf.  the downside to the water monkey is
>87.5 chance of being male (evo looks female)
>evo is furry bait
>bad movepool until you reach the 20's


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 22, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>implying you can't keep resetting until female


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 22, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, but still it's not worth it.


----------



## Niya (Sep 22, 2010)

I have decided my starter. Mijumaru. I always get the water type. I won't start changing now. :3


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 22, 2010)

Mochacho said:
			
		

> I have decided my starter. Mijumaru. I always get the water type. I won't start changing now. :3


Wotter is a standard pick imo. There hasn't been any complaints, but there hasn't been any positive posts I've read so far.   still, go for it


----------



## Niya (Sep 22, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Mochacho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's odd. Usually water starters are pretty good. Like Squirtle and Mudkip. I wonder why...


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 22, 2010)

Mochacho said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, it's good, just not amazing when you first get it. you get the fire monkey (my favorite monkey out of all of them), and you get a pokemon that's standard against the first few gyms. If there was one positive thing I'd say about Wotter, it would be that it's the safest pokemon out of them all.  pignite is annoying to train, but dominates the 2nd and 3rd gyms.  smugleaf doesn't have the greatest stats either


----------



## muffun (Sep 22, 2010)

going with wotter because his line is the smex.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 22, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Mochacho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>pignite annoying to train
>level 10 within first 5 minutes of playing.

you must be pretty bad to not be able to train it.


----------



## Niya (Sep 22, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Mochacho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But most starters aren't amazing when you first get them. All they know is tackle or scratch and leer. You have to train them regardless of what type they are. All pokemon start out suckish if they're not wild or traded.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 22, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not really a big fan of fire types, but I do like pignite's design (ganonpig is pretty awesome), so I find them a *censored.4.0* to train.  but you do make a good point

@mochacho: i wasn't talking about when you first get them, i was basically talking about their general stats and such


----------



## Niya (Sep 22, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah. Okay then, yeah. You've got a point. But I'm still saying in general.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 22, 2010)

the only starters who have decent stats/who are capable of standing up to OU battles are swampert, and infernape.  this is Gen IV, mind you.

fire is much rarer of a type than grass/water, or has been for the majority of the series, which is a great reason to start with one, since you don't have many options in the game.

not that fire is a great type, but eh.


----------



## muffun (Sep 22, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> the only starters who have decent stats/who are capable of standing up to OU battles are swampert, and infernape.  this is Gen IV, mind you.


empoleon.

water is always will be the best <three


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 22, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


water/steel *****es


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 22, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my bad, i forgot about empoleon.

I haven't ever used him, and isn't he more for just defending/countering salamence/water-dragon sweeps?

aside from swords dance'd aqua jet sweeping, of course.   and agility, the same way.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Sep 23, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Empoleons awesome

i did a solo run of diamand and platinum with it

Also the starters are hard because you gotta choose one that won't look rubbish

might go for fire


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm buying Pokemon White when I am in Japan.

Also most of those Legendaries look *censored.3.0*ed


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 23, 2010)

Would it be worth importing it? Or would it be better to wait?


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 23, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Would it be worth importing it? Or would it be better to wait?


wait.

unless you understand japanese.

in which case, go for it, if you don't mind reading it.


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just gonna guess what to do or find an online walk through


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 23, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Would it be worth importing it? Or would it be better to wait?


well, there's an english patch that translates the menu and moves (which are 90% important in Pokemon), so I'd go with a rom.  the advantages of importing it are the fact it's always good fps, and it's legal.

wait, don't you have a mac?  *censored.3.0* , there's no good ds emulators with a mac.  idk what you're to do.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Sep 24, 2010)

i thought roms were illegal




Jake.s back


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 24, 2010)

crazyredd45 said:
			
		

> i thought roms were illegal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dingdingding

but anyways.

i'm waiting.  if only because I don't to hassle with tinkering with getting it to work/having to sift through japanese characters all day.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 24, 2010)

I pick my pokemon like, looks>stats. = P


----------



## Oraki51 (Sep 24, 2010)

Just so you guys know its the ROM not the computer that crashes your game...just pointing that out.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 24, 2010)

Oraki51 said:
			
		

> Just so you guys know its the ROM not the computer that crashes your game...just pointing that out.


err.. i doubt that's the case all of the time.

though the ROM could be defective, the computer being able to run the emulator is a factor as well..  otherwise, so long as you had a blu-ray drive in your computer, and the emulator/BIOS for the ps3, your computer would be able to run it.

the emulator is too weak to handle the size of B&W, and since the computer can't handle it.. it crashes.

but if his computer can handle it, and it crashes, it's probably the emulator, since b&w is new, and if not the emulator, then yes, the rom.

all parts must be working in unison..

but again, lolroms=illegal brosephs

lets talk about pokeman!


----------



## Oraki51 (Sep 24, 2010)

The ROM even freezes on flashcards so its the ROM


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 24, 2010)

Oraki51 said:
			
		

> The ROM even freezes on flashcards so its the ROM


:/

like i said, it's that the game is too powahful for the game to handle.
or it could just be that ROM.  it isn't that B&W are unhackable/unplayable on an emulator, it's that it's too much, and the ROM being extracted in the incorrect way ruins it.

and, y'know, the system requirements not being met on the computer.


----------



## Zoroua (Sep 25, 2010)

Yay I chose the fire starter pokemon its kinda funny though everyone talks in Japanese so i can understand what there saying. XD


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 25, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> I pick my pokemon like, looks>stats. = P


same here  .  I love the wacky pokemon (garbage pokemon ftw).

@Oraki: I don't want to get too far with rom discussion, but your computer is dependent 90% of the time.  The only emulator that can run Black and White is very GPU/CPU dependent.  Flashcards are built differently with much newer technology with each game that comes out.  People reporting crashes obviously have:
1. Bad Flashcards
2. Defected ROM
or 3. Crappy brand of flashcards.

@Zoroua: Did ya get the english patch that came out?


----------



## Zoroua (Sep 25, 2010)

Lol i forgot about that ill get it since i like just started XD.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 25, 2010)

alright, now time for your top favorite pokemon of this gen.

I'll just say one, and that's pants lizard (besides the idea of this pokemon is racist)


----------



## Gnome (Sep 25, 2010)

I don't think the English patch is out. If it is, send me a link in a PM.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 25, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> alright, now time for your top favorite pokemon of this gen.
> 
> I'll just say one, and that's pants lizard (besides the idea of this pokemon is racist)


fire/ghost chandelier.

that is all.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 25, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That one's pretty awesome as well.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 25, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> alright, now time for your top favorite pokemon of this gen.
> 
> I'll just say one, and that's pants lizard (besides the idea of this pokemon is racist)


How?


----------



## Yokie (Sep 25, 2010)

If there is a English ROM I might get it. Desukan is definitely one of my favorites so far. =P


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 25, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Sep 25 2010, 12:30:24 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>*****
>dark type
>gangster looking
you getting it?


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 25, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's orange, though.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 25, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Sep 25 2010, 12:45:49 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, but still that doesn't matter. eh w/e


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 25, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the child of a rooster (no, the animal), a lizard, and a Tyrogue.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 25, 2010)

he still isn't as funny/racist as ludicolo.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 25, 2010)

>opens DeSmuME expecting lag
>starts up new rom of White
>It's not lagging
mfw


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 25, 2010)

>this music plays when I obtain the english patched ROM for 100% awesomeness.
http://www.youtube.com/v/hib2r777yp8&autoplay=1


----------



## Entei Slider (Sep 25, 2010)

Is there any good tutorials for using a black/white rom. I want to play it and I've never used a rom before.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 25, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Is there any good tutorials for using a black/white rom. I want to play it and I've never used a rom before.


I'll get a pack for you, but you have to realize a few things:
1. There's going to be moonspeak, so you can't understand most people
2. It's illegal
3. It can be laggy or non-laggy dependent on your computer.
now I'll go find the pack and PM it to you.


@thread: my new pokeymanz


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 25, 2010)

It was a *censored.4.0* to get Kudo, he basically destroyed Chimp and almost killed Smug.  He's definitely worth it in the end though/


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2010)

BLACK AND WHITE!? IS THIS RACIST OR SOMETHING?????


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 25, 2010)

IP ban? Think again said:
			
		

> BLACK AND WHITE!? IS THIS RACIST OR SOMETHING?????


0/10, yet again.

seriously bro, browse on 4chan and learn what a real troll is


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> IP ban? Think again said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHUT UP YOU WEABOO JAP LOVING *censored.7.4*! WHY DON'T YOU GO *censored.3.0* SOME BIG EYED STUFFED ANIMAL OR SOMETHING!


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 25, 2010)

MY GOD, THIS IS 4CHAN. HOLY *censored.3.0*ING *censored.2.0*.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 25, 2010)

god damn it niko.

post to try and get a new page, since you went and auto played this one to *censored.2.0*.

*censored.3.0*ing really.

iMad


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 25, 2010)

IP ban? Think again said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>big eyed stuffed animal
>weeaboo
>jap loving
...

0.1/10


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> IP ban? Think again said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, THEN WHAT IS 10/10?


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 25, 2010)

IP ban? Think again said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


let's see... 
>go on to 4chan.org
>go to /c/


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 25, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> It was a *censored.4.0* to get Kudo, he basically destroyed Chimp and almost killed Smug.  He's definitely worth it in the end though/


quote bumping because of newfag, move on.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Sep 25, 2010)

They look hugly if you ask me ...


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 25, 2010)

http://boards.4chan.org/vp/
http://boards.4chan.org/vp/
http://boards.4chan.org/vp/
http://boards.4chan.org/vp/
http://boards.4chan.org/vp/
http://boards.4chan.org/vp/
http://boards.4chan.org/vp/
http://boards.4chan.org/vp/
http://boards.4chan.org/vp/
http://boards.4chan.org/vp/
http://boards.4chan.org/vp/
http://boards.4chan.org/vp/
http://boards.4chan.org/vp/
http://boards.4chan.org/vp/
http://boards.4chan.org/vp/
http://boards.4chan.org/vp/
http://boards.4chan.org/vp/
http://boards.4chan.org/vp/
http://boards.4chan.org/vp/
http://boards.4chan.org/vp/


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2010)

Just posted something on that team rocket board


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 25, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> http://boards.4chan.org/vp/
> http://boards.4chan.org/vp/
> http://boards.4chan.org/vp/
> http://boards.4chan.org/vp/
> ...


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 25, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> http://boards.4chan.org/vp/
> http://boards.4chan.org/vp/
> http://boards.4chan.org/vp/
> http://boards.4chan.org/vp/
> ...


>implying TBT isn't /vp/

although /vp/ is cool


----------



## Entei Slider (Sep 28, 2010)

Umm I have a question. When Black and White comes out in America, would using the rom still be against the law?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 28, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Umm I have a question. When Black and White comes out in America, would using the rom still be against the law?


ROMs are always illegal. The other thing that's good about not using a ROM is that you can use wi-fi.


----------



## Entei Slider (Sep 28, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:/ Then how LP'ers use roms and dont get in trouble


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 28, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They don't get caught. 
It's really just a matter of a) are you willing to take the risk of getting caught and b) do you have a conscience?


----------



## Chain (Sep 28, 2010)

Apparently, if u get caught u get a huge fine. but that's what a teacher said? WHO trusts them? i know loads of friends who have them and they never got caught, i personally dont do this stuff.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 28, 2010)

Just don't go on any .gov sites and you'll be fine.


----------



## Yokie (Sep 28, 2010)

I've been taught that ROMs are only legal if you already own the game.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeohkei said:
			
		

> I've been taught that ROMs are only legal if you already own the game.


that's more or less what's true.

if you already have a copy of it, it's only illegal to distribute them, and then, it's dependent on your countries rules/laws.

you don't even wanna get started on internet srs bzns.

if you own a game, you already own the rom (on the cart)
if you don't own the game, you basically stole the intellectual property that's on the cart (which is the only real reason to have it in the first place)

but eh.  not like everyone doesn't already know this.


----------



## Jake (Oct 8, 2010)

Pokemon White is quiet fun


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 8, 2010)

Planned Team for White:

Daikenki
Zuruzukin
Ononokusu
Doredia
Aakeosu
Shandera


----------



## Gnome (Oct 8, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>he thinks you can't use wifi with the black & white roms


----------



## fantanoice (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm going to wait until the third game of the Gen comes out ("Grey") in English before I play it. I'll probably import from the US, seeing as I'm pretty sure Australia will need to wait for ages for a release here.


----------



## Jake (Oct 9, 2010)

fantanoice said:
			
		

> I'm going to wait until the third game of the Gen comes out ("Grey") in English before I play it. I'll probably import from the US, seeing as I'm pretty sure Australia will need to wait for ages for a release here.


When I was home hosted in Japan my host family were talking about a Pokemon Grey.


----------



## Niya (Oct 9, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Sep 25 2010, 12:45:49 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The word ni*** is really offensive. And not all African Americans are "Gangsta". I'm mixed, and definitely not gangster. Stereotype much?

Srsly. :L


----------



## Jake (Oct 9, 2010)

When I was in Japan there were black African Americans trying to sell you drugs in Harajuku.


----------



## Jake (Oct 9, 2010)

When I was in Japan there were black African Americans trying to sell you drugs in Harajuku. Sorry, PSP double posted.


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 10, 2010)

Mochacho said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>implying it was a joke
:|


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 10, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> When I was in Japan there were black African Americans trying to sell you drugs in Harajuku.


THERE'S BLACKS IN JAPAN?

THAT'S LIKE SAYING THERE'S ASIANS IN AFRICA.


----------



## OmegaMan (Oct 10, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Oct 10 2010, 09:42:05 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so no cover peaks of Pokemon Black & White yet?


Ripoff I say.


----------

